# IBM Artikel zeigt Umgang mit dem Java ClassPath unter Windows, Mac OS X und Unix



## Thomas Darimont (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Schaut mal hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-classpath-unix/
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-classpath-windows/

Diese beiden Artikel erklären, wie man mit dem Java ClassPath umgeht, wie man auf der Konsole Java Klassen kompilieren kann etc.

Gruß Tom


----------

